# my first...yemen/veiled chameleon - what colours mean what?



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

got my first lizard today - a 3 and a half year old male yemen chameleon....

since i have had him he has been pale grey face with white patches, and has mostly had grey and dull green body.... cant seem to find what this means mood-wise as apparently a black face is angry or grumpy

there must be ways of identifying his mood by colour - i know hes not a mood ring but i was hoping someone could give me a rough guide so i know roughly how he is feeling????

his green has brightened up a since he has settled in a bit and there is no white on his face now...


----------



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

here is a picture for reference...


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

grey and black are grumpy colours it could be because it is still getting used to it new home


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, he will be stressed, Imo i would leave him be for a while, as the move would have stressed him out,


----------



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

ok thanks he is just chilling out under the uv lamp  so what do other colours mean? i assume there are others that mean he is happy?


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Regardless of his "grumpy" colours, he is gorgeous.


----------



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

thankyou! hes a much brighter green with yellow stripes now i think he just needed a bit of peace and quiet. he has a very basic set-up so i am trying to get hold of some nicer bits to put in there to make it a bit more luxurious for him... hes gonna be a spoilt boy now! 

still looking for a bit more of a guide to what means what...

so far we have:

Grey/Black = Grumpy....


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

He's looking good,he will settle down soon enough,he always did have moods now and again but his colours do come out the more you handle him,missing him already now but i know he's in a good home.hope all goes well with him in the near future.


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Generally the brighter the better, the duller the more stressed/depressed. Black or black spots are the worst - very upset or p*ssed off lol. That's how ours works anyway. He's only ever happy really, went black from moving when we got him and if his vivs covered for landlord inspection haha that's it!


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

any new pics of your yemen since it has settled it.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Bright pink = unormal:lol2:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

This is Tommy being really p'eed off, lol! I tried to put a new branch in his cage and he was having none of it. 










As said befre, darker usually means stressed/angry - my female gets darker spots when I mist her cage as she HATES getting wet! Tommy is happy when he's out and being handled - it makes his yellows really bright! When they are not happy they tend to puff their gular out (spikey bit under his chin) and may also gape and hiss whilst showing dark colours. They can also make a short, sharp 'Pfft'! sound too - Amy usually does this when I mist her!


----------



## shesha_royal (Aug 4, 2010)

ha ha yeah he is much happier now  here are some more recent pictures of my little dude




and yes i know what you mean about him puffing his chin out - heres one when he moved out of his old flexarium into his new terrarium -


----------

